# Nuts already shrinking!



## Freedom (Aug 21, 2015)

I started TRT a 1 1/2 weeks ago (200 test c every 2 weeks). I noticed my nuts started within the first week. my prescribing doc is a urologist not a low-t center. should I ask the doc for HCG? do they normally prescribe this or only low-t centers? Also, am I gonna need an AI at this dose? Thanks


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 21, 2015)

First of all, your nuts have not shrunk.  It doesn't happen that fast.  You are imagining it.

Second, you should absolutely ask for hCG.  250iu twice weekly.

Blood work will determine if you need an AI.  Depends on many factors such as body fat %.  Make sure your doc checks your estradiol.

Finally, pinning 200mg every 14 days is a terrible and obsolete protocol.  Your doctor doesn't understand how drug half Lifes work.  You should pin at least once ever 7 days (so 100mg).  Many of us prefer twice a week (so 50mg every 3.5 days in your case).  This keeps your hormones at a more even level.  On once every 14 days you are on a big rollercoaster.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 21, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> First of all, your nuts have not shrunk.  It doesn't happen that fast.  You are imagining it.
> 
> Second, you should absolutely ask for hCG.  250iu twice weekly.
> 
> ...



Thanks for good info Mega. I thought it was too soon for shrinkage. it's been a long time since I've ran any AAS so I wasn't sure. my doc never mentioned anything about HCG, so I will call tomorrow. I did tell the doc that I would prefer weekly or even 2x/week. he said that was a much more consistent protocol but it was a hassle. I go in on Monday for them to show me how to do the injection (like I don't already know ;-) ). then I can do it myself 2x/week. He wants BW done in 8 weeks but he only mentioned Test levels, nothing about estrogen. So I will ask him to test that as well.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 21, 2015)

Freedom said:


> Thanks for good info Mega. I thought it was too soon for shrinkage. it's been a long time since I've ran any AAS so I wasn't sure. my doc never mentioned anything about HCG, so I will call tomorrow. I did tell the doc that I would prefer weekly or even 2x/week. he said that was a much more consistent protocol but it was a hassle. I go in on Monday for them to show me how to do the injection (like I don't already know ;-) ). then I can do it myself 2x/week. He wants BW done in 8 weeks but he only mentioned Test levels, nothing about estrogen. So I will ask him to test that as well.



Not estrogen.  You need to check estradiol.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 21, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Not estrogen.  You need to check estradiol.



_estradiol_...got it. I appreciate the correction. I didn't realize there was a difference. Still very new at this, thank god for a board like this where I can learn from more experienced people. It's kinda sad that the doc didn't go over all this with me. I understand that he is very busy, but I take my health seriously and I think maybe he should have given me more info b4 starting this treatment. Next time I meet with him I will bring in a list of questions for him to answer. Anyway, thanks again Mega.


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2015)

I have never seen any noticeable shrinkage of the boys even on 1g of test.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 22, 2015)

Milo said:


> I have never seen any noticeable shrinkage of the boys even on 1g of test.



It happens gradually over time.


----------



## mickems (Aug 22, 2015)

Freedom said:


> I started TRT a 1 1/2 weeks ago (200 test c every 2 weeks). I noticed my nuts started within the first week. my prescribing doc is a urologist not a low-t center. should I ask the doc for HCG? do they normally prescribe this or only low-t centers? Also, am I gonna need an AI at this dose? Thanks



Balls are overrated. When your nuts really do start to shrink, embrace the blessing my friend. Be thankful they will never get in the way when you're  banging some chick from the back. No more accidental pinching or sitting on your balls.


----------



## Jada (Aug 22, 2015)

I love when my nuts shrink... makes my pp look bigger


----------



## Freedom (Aug 23, 2015)

Great advice and comedy, I love it. Should I just tell the doc that they are shrinking or what should I say my reason is for wanting the HCG? is it just proper protocol? I am on state funded health insurance so I don't know if they will pay for it if it is not "necessary". Is there something I can say to make it sound necessary?


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 23, 2015)

Freedom said:


> Great advice and comedy, I love it. Should I just tell the doc that they are shrinking or what should I say my reason is for wanting the HCG? is it just proper protocol? I am on state funded health insurance so I don't know if they will pay for it if it is not "necessary". Is there something I can say to make it sound necessary?



Tell him you want to maintain fertility and prevent atrophy of your testicles.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 23, 2015)

If you use a good moisturizer it'll help revitalize the elasticity of your sack.....


----------



## Freedom (Aug 23, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Tell him you want to maintain fertility and prevent atrophy of your testicles.



Ok, that makes sense. thanks Mega, you're always coming thru for me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 23, 2015)

Nuts or muscles....take your pic. 

Is it bad that nuts tried to auto-correct to Nig on my phone? Trini?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 23, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nuts or muscles....take your pic.
> 
> Is it bad that nuts tried to auto-correct to Nig on my phone? Trini?



That's totally normal and expected 

and I've gone from having no nuts to have giants nuts on certain cycles


----------



## Freedom (Aug 25, 2015)

Is it bad that nuts tried to auto-correct to Nig on my phone? Trini?[/QUOTE]

LMFAO !!!


----------



## Freedom (Aug 25, 2015)

I went to my doc to get my shot, ask about HCG, and get permission from doc to pin at home. Nurse said no you need to come in every 2 wks for shot. I told her to run her theory by the doc and he said I can pin at home. he wrote me a script for pinz. Asked the nurse about getting some HCG for maintaining fertility and preventing testicular atrophy, she said I don't need it. I told her I have been doing some research online and that it is advised to get HCG if wanted/needed. she said "don't listen to people online they can say whatever they want". WTF !!! I will call the doc in a few days if he doesn't return my request for HCG. This nurse must think she was the one in charge of my health. I understand there's lots of garbage online but to give such definitive answers without having any other knowledge pisses me off. Anyway, just venting a little. Thanks to everyone helping me out with this issue.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Man your docs sound as whack as mine were.

Wouldn't listen to a voice of reason so I took matters into my own hands 

Glad you're getting it going and good luck with the hcg


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 27, 2015)

Freedom said:


> I went to my doc to get my shot, ask about HCG, and get permission from doc to pin at home. Nurse said no you need to come in every 2 wks for shot. I told her to run her theory by the doc and he said I can pin at home. he wrote me a script for pinz. Asked the nurse about getting some HCG for maintaining fertility and preventing testicular atrophy, she said I don't need it. I told her I have been doing some research online and that it is advised to get HCG if wanted/needed. she said "don't listen to people online they can say whatever they want". WTF !!! I will call the doc in a few days if he doesn't return my request for HCG. This nurse must think she was the one in charge of my health. I understand there's lots of garbage online but to give such definitive answers without having any other knowledge pisses me off. Anyway, just venting a little. Thanks to everyone helping me out with this issue.



Read the AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF CLINICAL ENDOCRINOLOGISTS
MEDICAL GUIDELINES FOR CLINICAL PRACTICE FOR THE EVALUATION AND TREATMENT OF HYPOGONADISM IN ADULT MALE PATIENTS—2002 UPDATE

In the treatment section it recommends using hCG to maintain fertility.

https://www.aace.com/files/hypo-gonadism.pdf


----------



## Rip (Aug 27, 2015)

The 1st time I tried test, my balls shrunk to the size of raisins on 200 mg / week.
Now, I'm on TRT and they don't shrink, even at that dose.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 28, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Read the AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF CLINICAL ENDOCRINOLOGISTS
> MEDICAL GUIDELINES FOR CLINICAL PRACTICE FOR THE EVALUATION AND TREATMENT OF HYPOGONADISM IN ADULT MALE PATIENTS—2002 UPDATE
> 
> In the treatment section it recommends using hCG to maintain fertility.
> ...




Great article. I will bring it in to show the doc if I have to.


----------

